# Regulations covering the provision of fire exits from buildings?Specifically offices?



## zag (7 Feb 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the relevant regulations covering the provision of fire exits from buildings ?  Specifically office buildings.

I am having a bit of a 'discussion' with my employer at the moment regarding a fire exit that is partially blocked.

I'm pretty sure that one of the basic principles is that you should be able to fall against the push bar and have the door open, no matter what condition you are in (injured hands, etc . . .)

They have the view that "Ah sure, you can open the other door anyway".  This other half of the door is the one with a handle that you twist to open.  I'm pretty sure that the requirement to be able to fall against the push bar is fundamental and can't be waived or replaced by having to open the door manually.

Can someone point me in the direction of the relevant regulations please ?

Cheers,

z


----------



## ATgirl (7 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*

http://www.environ.ie/en/TGD/

scroll down to Part B, Fire regs - its a pdf


----------



## tufty1 (8 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*

If there are less than 50 people, a lever handle or thumb turn lock is permissible. Over 50 people and a push bar is required.  Also, TGD-B is not the document you need its the British Standard for offices i.e. BS 5588-11:1997, section 13.9.2. Don't forget the Building regulations TGD-B only applies to buildings built after 1991.


----------



## bartbridge (8 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*

You should contact a Fire officer (prevention) in your county council, they would be able to call in for a look at it....


----------



## Complainer (10 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*



tufty1 said:


> Also, TGD-B is not the document you need its the British Standard for offices i.e. BS 5588-11:1997, section 13.9.2.


Does the BS carry legislative weight in Ireland?


----------



## tufty1 (11 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*

Yes, the Technical Guidance Document B of the Building Regulations specifically mentions the use of that British Standard


----------



## zag (11 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*

Cool - thanks to all.

z


----------



## Complainer (11 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*



tufty1 said:


> Yes, the Technical Guidance Document B of the Building Regulations specifically mentions the use of that British Standard



But the TGD has its own requirements which aren't part of BS 5588, right? Such as the occupancy details in table 1.1. If you only read the BS, you're not going to pick up on these.


----------



## tufty1 (12 Feb 2008)

*Re: Fire exit regulations*

The two documents are read together. For means of escape (B1) Section 1.4 of B1 in TGD-B is used in conjuction with the BS. The BS also contains occupancy ratio's for offices and more specifically, with regard to the original posters question, the issue of door fastenings. 
For sections B2-B5 of TGD-B, there is no need to refer to the BS unless TGD-B specifically does not deal with office type issues.


----------



## ajapale (18 May 2008)

*Fire exit regulations, Patially blocked Fire exits at work.*

Zag,

Since the question relates to an aspect of Health and Safety at work Ill move it from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions to Work, Careers.

aj
mod


----------

